# How Do You Get a Puppy To Walk Well?



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Augie can't go out for walks (or obedience class!) until he's fully vaccinated, so I've been taking him for walks around the yard since we got him at 7 weeks. We do laps around the house, all around the front yard, all around the backyard... All this time he has walked like the perfect gentleman--right beside me in a perfect trot, head up, no pulling whatsoever. If I stopped, he would sit and wait for my command to continue. I was thinking, wowwwwwwwwww, this training stuff is SO EASY and my dog is a genius. HA. Yesterday he turned 3 months and it all went to h#ll. Now all he does is pull with all his might. I keep the leash short so he has no room to rush ahead, but he still tries... he's really strong now and it kills my arm to try to keep him in check. We were just out walking for 15 minutes and the entire time he was pulling as hard as he could. I kept stopping and giving him a sit command, which he would do, but as soon as we'd start walking again, he'd start pulling.

What should I be doing that will help him become a good walker? Obedience classes are definitely in his future, but I think a head start would be great.


----------



## jeffreyzone (Feb 8, 2006)

There was a good discussion of walking techniques on this thread:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-training/9985-my-walk-not-his.html

Check it out...and good luck!


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Ooo, thanks! In my frustration over having my arm pulled out of its socket, I didn't think to look through old threads :doh:


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I don't often advocate pet products--but I really like the "Gentle Leader" training collar. My pup just turned 5 months and I have been trying to get her to walk nice since she was 8 weeks old--within minutes of using that collar she was a like a different dog! 

Having fought with her so hard for so long I developed a bad habit of not giving the leash enough slack--was used to her pulling--every time we go to training class the trainer keeps reminding me to give her some slack--no incentive for her to follow me if I am pulling her! 

One thing that does work if you don't want to buy one of those collars (comes with a DVD too) is whenever they start pulling--you change directions to force them to follow you. 

Also--who knew--trainer told us last night the only time we should use their name is when we want them to come to us. After thinking about it- I get what he is trying to teach us, kinda like kids--if you nag they learn to tune you out. Their name should be something special. 

Bless your heart I know it is frustrating--and lots and lots of work! Don't give up! 
n


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I don't often advocate pet products--but I really like the "Gentle Leader" training collar. My pup just turned 5 months and I have been trying to get her to walk nice since she was 8 weeks old--within minutes of using that collar she was a like a different dog! 

Having fought with her so hard for so long I developed a bad habit of not giving the leash enough slack--was used to her pulling--every time we go to training class the trainer keeps reminding me to give her some slack--no incentive for her to follow me if I am pulling her! 

One thing that does work if you don't want to buy one of those collars (comes with a DVD too) is whenever they start pulling--you change directions to force them to follow you. 

Also--who knew--trainer told us last night the only time we should use their name is when we want them to come to us. After thinking about it- I get what he is trying to teach us, kinda like kids--if you nag they learn to tune you out. Their name should be something special. 

Bless your heart I know it is frustrating--and lots and lots of work! Don't give up! 
n


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks for the advice, njb! I'll keep the "Gentle Leader" in mind. Augie gets his final shots tomorrow and we'll see how he does walking out in the real world. I am beyond excited to take this dog for a walk! The anticipation has been almost as bad as when we were waiting to get him. 

I knew about only using a dog's name when you want him to come to you, but that's something that we naturally do anyway, I think. One thing I read that always stuck with me is to never call a dog to come to you and then reprimand him for something. It doesn't really make sense, and all you're teaching him is to think twice before coming when he hears his name.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I forgot something--my trainer confirmed it for me last night--the biggest mistake folks make with the Gentle Leader is that it is not tight enough. 

If yours came with a DVD watch it again just to make sure your fitting it right. 

I do really like working with a long lead in the park--I let her go some--then call her and give her just a quick pull--to get her attention--the critical part of this process is for you to be moving while you do it! Don't stand in one spot-my girls is a big clown--half the time she will bring her lead back to me in her mouth!

A thing on treats---Not sure what your psych background is, but training very much involves what we call schedules of reinforcement--the 'interval schedule' is the most powerful--this means it pays off whenever--not at a fixed schedule---just like slot machines--once the behavior is established it is very hard to break. Use treats if you want--but once you have them doing what you want vary the time you give treats--every 2nd time--every 5th time--etc. Just don't become predicable! 

Happy walking!


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

I have always been a huge advocate for the halti. It took Otto a long time to get used to it but once he did, he walked very well. The other day I went to take him for a walk and I found out that he had somehow chewed right through the clip on the halti. Since I had already promised him the walk, I figured, how bad can it be with out it? Boy did I find out. You think you have problems with your arm with a 3 month old pulling you for 15 minutes? Try having a 70 pounder drag you for 3 blocks. Needless to say, once we got home, I was off to the pet store for a new halti. While I was there, I picked up a body harness for him and a short leash. I figured it was worth a shot. Not only does he not pull with it, he doesn't mind me putting it on him at all. No stopping half way up the street to try and see if he can get it off. He is the perfect angel with the thing on. I would probably recommend that to you. Especially seeing your pup is so small. If you try a head collar with him, it will take him a long time to get used to it. Which ever way you decide to go, I hope you enjoy finally being able to walk him without worries.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

heidi_pooh said:


> Which ever way you decide to go, I hope you enjoy finally being able to walk him without worries.


Thanks to you both for the good advice  Our first dog was a 70 pound lab mix and a big-time puller, and we used some kind of harness thing on her that greatly reduced her pulling. I don't remember the name of it, but I'm sure we have it around someplace. I had forgotten about it! What I'd really like is a dog who walks nicely without having to use all kinds of contraptions on him--is this a pipe dream? LOL I'll let you know how it goes, but I'm not getting my hopes up yet :crossfing


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

I took Otto to Woofstock in June. I had him with the halti and we were walking around for hours. He was getting pretty tired so he was walking super good. I had decided to take the halti off figuring he was so tired he wouldn't pull. Boy was I wrong. Even when he is at the point where he doesn't care if people are petting him, he still won't walk nice without some help of some sort.


----------



## for_my_golden (Oct 20, 2005)

I loved the gentle leader but the gentle leader easy walk harness is even better. Being envolved with rescue I have seen a lot of behavior problems and I have been using the gentle leader harness and I am having much better luck. It is way easier for them to get used to. Most of the times with rescue dogs they are scared and putting something strange on their nose is not the way to make them trust you up front...the harness they don't mind at all. Hope the suggestion helps.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

for_my_golden said:


> I loved the gentle leader but the gentle. leader easy walk harness is even better.
> Hope the suggestion helps.


Thanks, these are all good suggestions--now I'll have to choose one! Augie walks wonderfully on a leash if it's just him and I alone. I can have my arm down and totally relaxed the whole time. The minute anyone walks with us, he pulls. And pulls. And pulls. Half of the time his front paws aren't even on the ground, that's how hard he's pulling. He also constantly crisscrosses in front of me from side to side as we walk. You should see us as we're walking my daughter to school in the morning :artydude <--that's me, trying to keep up. Oh and he has gotten it in his head that he simply must poop enroute, even though he has already pooped at home and wouldn't normally poop again until after lunch. This ensures that Mom will have to walk a mile carring a bag of dog doo-doo


----------



## GoldenSadie (Mar 24, 2006)

A good "positive reinforcement" method (which takes a little more time but once they get it, it sticks) is "acting like a tree". Our trainer taught us to stand perfectly still when they pull. Don't yank on the leash, just stop walking and be firm in your stance. When they slack off on the leash, begin walking again. Continue these steps each time they pull....I'll be honest.. It looks a little funny to passersby, BUT! You are training your beloved puppy! So if you are willing to put embarassment asside and try this passive training method that does work, I can tell you that you won't be let down.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

GoldenSadie said:


> A good "positive reinforcement" method (which takes a little more time but once they get it, it sticks) is "acting like a tree". Our trainer taught us to stand perfectly still when they pull. Don't yank on the leash, just stop walking and be firm in your stance. When they slack off on the leash, begin walking again. Continue these steps each time they pull....I'll be honest.. It looks a little funny to passersby, BUT! You are training your beloved puppy! So if you are willing to put embarassment asside and try this passive training method that does work, I can tell you that you won't be let down.


I've tried that. I figure using that method, my daughter will get to school about 3 hours late  There just isn't time in the morning to be working on training. But later, when there is time, and we're walking alone, he walks beautifully. It's when he's excited that he loses his mind, lol.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

LaurJen said:


> One thing I read that always stuck with me is to never call a dog to come to you and then reprimand him for something. It doesn't really make sense, and all you're teaching him is to think twice before coming when he hears his name.


This is correct! If you give your pup a command and it obeys, always praise! Another thing i've always done with teaching this command is once called in and praised I then always told them too go play....this teaches them that fun doesn't always come to the end of a come/here command. All done in safe area's, or by way of long line in an area that is not safe for the puppy to have freedom in teaching. Also, never give a command you know you can't reinforce!


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

for_my_golden said:


> I loved the gentle leader but the gentle leader easy walk harness is even better. Being envolved with rescue I have seen a lot of behavior problems and I have been using the gentle leader harness and I am having much better luck. It is way easier for them to get used to. Most of the times with rescue dogs they are scared and putting something strange on their nose is not the way to make them trust you up front...the harness they don't mind at all. Hope the suggestion helps.


It's a miracle!! LOL We walked to school the other morning and the pulling was just ridiculous. That was it! We got home, I put Augie in the car, and drove right to the pet store for a Gentle Leader Harness. It is unbelievable. He walks right next to me with no pulling at all. The first couple of times that he tried to pull, he looked at me like, huh? : Thanks for the suggestion!

(Just to be clear, this isn't the head harness, it's the body harness.)


----------

